# Cool Site Of The Day..!!



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 15, 2008)

*Guys use this thread to post as many as good websites you come in contact.*

*I would like if u post the description of the website along with the link.*



> Need some instructions?
> 
> User manuals have always been frustrating for me. Many products come with hefty manuals. Some have several manuals.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 15, 2008)

*JFG*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 16, 2008)

^^

I would like if u post the description of the website along with the link.

@site 



> GamesTracker, tracks gaming news, prices, reviews and previews around the web. All information is updated regularly..
> 
> *Most Important:- Get Online Server News..how many players are playing in that server..which map...blah.blah*
> 
> Site:- www.GamesTracker.com


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 16, 2008)

Check this out! This is a nice one, and a better laugh than the JFG above!(Still, that was a nice one dude)

NerdTests.com is a free online service which provides you with many personality tests and tells you if you are a nerd or not! Other tests include:-
>>The Loser test(Tells you if you're a loser)(I scored 12)
>>The Fatal Quiz(Tells you when you're gonna die!)
>>The Stupid Quiz(Tells you if you're stupid(Duh!))
>>The Geek quiz(You guessed it!)
>>And a few more.

Moreover they also provide you with your own personal picture showing your result!

Link:*www.nerdtests.com/index.php

PS:That review is written by me.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is today site:-


> www.Giveawayoftheday.com
> 
> Fanstastic site, get a free download of shareware software each day..software change daily..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 17, 2008)

*www.effectivestudy.com/

great tips for all students


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 17, 2008)

gr8..

keep contributing and vote in poll...


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 17, 2008)

How about this?
*www.onlinegkguide.com/
This is a place with a nice collection of facts related to General Knowledge!

Also,
*nvidia* posted this nice site but it deserves a mention here too!
*www.itsawonderfulinternet.com/
I won't include a review! Follow the link below or instead, the one above to discover yourself! It deserves a chance to explain itself.

nvidia posted it here:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102067


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 17, 2008)

My contribution:


> *PrintWhatYouLike.com*
> 
> Ever print a web page only to find your printout is full of ads, empty space and other junk you don't want? PrintWhatYouLike is a free web page editor that gives you control of how web pages look when printed.


Really handy site


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 18, 2008)

^^gr8..best

Here is my contribution:-



> **www.hardwaresecrets.com/*
> 
> Gr8 site..know from anything to everything about any product..learn about all tricks relating to hardware..The Site just Rocks...


----------



## hahahari (Nov 18, 2008)

Really gr8 idea. Must be stickied.
*digi2.notlong.com
*digi1.notlong.com


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2008)

Another one I found. Useful for those who want to remain connected to their music (even at work )


> MediaMaster.com
> MediaMaster lets you store all your music in one place and access it from any internet connected computer or stream player. Having your music stored and organized in one place has several advantages:
> 
> * It’s accessable from anywhere you have an internet connection
> ...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 19, 2008)

*the engineering encylopedia
*www.educypedia.be/index.htm*


----------



## vivekrules (Nov 20, 2008)

Guys DOnt You Any Funny Site ??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 20, 2008)

I request not to transfer this thread to a funny one..however 1-2 allowed...
Thank You..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 20, 2008)

^^
i hope this will give you some...

*delicious.com/search?p=funny


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2008)

www.techshop.in 

Good site for knowing the latest prices of the latest hardware, etc,.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 20, 2008)

Really Good...



> *www.planethamachi.com/
> 
> Get information about the network which are online for any game through Hamachi..gr8 for online gamers like me..


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 6, 2008)

Long time no post in this thread! Are TDF members out of cool sites?

Anyway, I found one:-
*Help2Go Detective*


> The Help2Go Detective will automatically analyze your HijackThis log file, and give you recommendations based on that analysis. However, using the Detective is just part of the process of cleaning your system.



My review:-
Tired of waiting for techies to read and intepret your HijackThis log? Go to this site and just copy-paste your log into it. Submit it, and... there... that's done! It presents you with an analysis of your log in an instant and also includes advices.
Really great piece of online software! The HijackThis reader software is not updated frequently, and correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Tony Klien's BHO list is down, making updates for HijackReader impossible! In such times, this application does make itself count!

*Link*:*www.help2go.com/Tutorials/Protect_Your_PC/Help2Go_Detective.html

Now isn't this a nice service?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 6, 2008)

Man, this thread is gr8.
Should b a sticky but u all need to continue contributing.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 14, 2008)

I just forgot about the thread..



> www.funtoosh.com
> 
> Just visit there and get ur stomach pain by laughing...Muck more stuff to enjoy..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 25, 2009)

www.itwofs.com

www.bollycat.com


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 25, 2009)

99rooms.com

Brilliant site IMO.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's a great gem:-


> The Atom Smasher's Error Generator:-
> *atom.smasher.org/error/
> 
> You can use this service to generate images of custom Windows error messages.



@gforce23:Nice find, that one! thanks!


----------



## infy (Feb 2, 2009)

Covert files to any format online.
ZamZar
*www.zamzar.com/


----------

